# Help me compile a list of all non-Imperial human cultures



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

1. The Interex (_Horus Rising_) 
2. The Diasporex (_Fulgrim_)
3. The Olamic Quietude (_Prospero Burns_)
4. False Terra (Sixty-Three-Nineteen, _Horus Rising_) 
5. Avenians (Shrike, _A Thousand Sons_) 
6. Nurthene (_Legion_) 
7. Cadians (_The First Heretic_)
8. Davinites (_Horus Rising_)
9. Centaurs (unknown planet, "Children of the Emperor", _Let the Galaxy Burn_) 
10. Primarch homeworlds before Imperial contact 

Any more guys?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

There was the techno-society on Faze V that the Dark Angels eradicated, so I don't know if that counts or not.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I believe the Aghoru were human, they joined the imperium willingly after diplomacy. Xenos are not given this option

Also the Auretian Technocracy from Horus rising


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

It really is a shame about the Interex, the Imperium had so much to learn from them.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Aghoru
> Auretian Technocracy


Yes these definitely count



spanner94ezekiel said:


> the techno-society on Faze V


I believe this would count

There's also a human culture the Space Wolves help in "Wolf at the Door". Unfortunately, after the SW help them defeat Dark Eldar raiders, the local humans refuse to join the Imperium and are either wiped out or forcefully conquered (I forget which). 



> Wolf at the Door
> A band of Space Wolves belonging to the 13th Great Company, which is traveling with the 954th Expeditionary Fleet, rediscover a planet which was previously hidden by Warp Storms. It is inhabited by humans, and is therefore to be brought into the fold of the Imperium. However, the planet is regularly raided by what the locals call "Harrowers" (Dark Eldar, Kabal of the Shrieking Heart). The Space Wolves battle to expel the raiders from the planet, but the end result is both unwanted and unexpected.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> 10. Primarch homeworlds before Imperial contact


If these count then it should be pointed out that every human culture was non-Imperial before a certain point.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> If these count then it should be pointed out that every human culture was non-Imperial before a certain point.


Sure, but do we know any details about the pre-Imperial cultures of these other worlds? There's no point to listing a particular planet if it's pre-Imperial culture is unknown to us. 

I included Cadia because we actually got a glimpse of pre-Imperial Cadian culture in _The First Heretic_. I'm sure Armageddon had a pre-Imperial culture, it's just that we know nothing about it. 

Actually, I'd like to add Catachan. I don't think the Imperium has had much influence on the culture of Catachan. Since Imperial contact, they've provided manpower to the Imperial Guard...that's about it. What we see now is likely very similar to what we would've seen pre-contact.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't have the book in front of me, but there's a human culture that the Word Bearers destroy in one of the short story collections... I think it's mentioned again in The First Heretic... they already had a copy of the Leticio Divinatus pre-contact and were wiped out by the WB on Lorgar's order... big electricity-shooting glass robots with a near-impervious shield around their capital.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh, there's also the Isstivanians, mentioned in both Galaxy in Flames and Deliverance Lost.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> Oh, there's also the Isstivanians, mentioned in both Galaxy in Flames and Deliverance Lost.


You means locals of Istvaan? Was their culture described as quite distinct from mainstream Imperial culture?



Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> I don't have the book in front of me, but there's a human culture that the Word Bearers destroy in one of the short story collections... I think it's mentioned again in The First Heretic... they already had a copy of the Leticio Divinatus pre-contact and were wiped out by the WB on Lorgar's order... big electricity-shooting glass robots with a near-impervious shield around their capital.


How could they have a copy of the "Imperial Bible" pre-contact? 

They sound like the enemies Argel Tal and Aquillon fight together in _The First Heretic_. I forgot whether they were "lost" humans or xenos though...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Nihtgane: Gereon 
Diggas: Angelis
Muties:Angelis


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Nihtgane: Gereon
> Diggas: Angelis
> Muties:Angelis


What books are they in?


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

The Nihtgane from Gereon first appear in Gaunt's Ghosts: Traitor General. They do not follow the Imperial Creed and are considered partisans by the local Imperial forces. Of course, then Chaos moved in because living in the Sabbat Worlds is going to end badly for you.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Garrak said:


> The Nihtgane from Gereon first appear in Gaunt's Ghosts: Traitor General. They do not follow the Imperial Creed and are considered partisans by the local Imperial forces. Of course, then Chaos moved in because living in the Sabbat Worlds is going to end badly for you.


Have you heard of the other two factions?


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Sadly no, I have no clue where those are from.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> Have you heard of the other two factions?





Garrak said:


> Sadly no, I have no clue where those are from.


Never heard of Muties or Diggas? Well then, gavver round young yoofs and prepare for a tale wot will bring tears to ya eyes. 

Once upon a time there was a world by the name of Angelis which could be found in the ghost stars regon of the eastern fringe, just beyond the reaches of the Ultima Segmentum. 

Angelis was a desert world suspected of being a tomb world for the necrons so a survey team was dispatched, whilst the excavators worked underneith the black pyramids of the planet their explorator ship kept orbit above. Little did they know that disaster was heading their way, big green disaster. 

An ork space hulk appeared from the warp and crashed into the planet causing a massive nuclear explosion. Humans above ground were vapourised, those underground were buried for generations and developed into the tribal diggas. When they came back to the surface they began trading with the Orks who had survived the crash, effectively emulating the physically stronger adn more technically advanced (not a lot of tech lasts for several hundred years underground) greenskins. 

Digga models 


















All was not well for the 'umies on the science vessel either. The sudden appearance of the space hulk as well as the ork natural instinct of "shoot at the fing even if we don't know wot's happenin'" mean that the crippled vessel crashed into the planet shortly after the appearance of the space hulk. The surface was heavily irradiated and the humans that survived the crash became mutated versions of themselves, living for centuries and riding the wastes as ork hunters. 

Mutie models










Muties taking on an ork trukk










To this day; the orks, rebel grots, diggas and muties fight it out amongst themselves. Nowadays they tend to just call the planet Gorkamorka though.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> You means locals of Istvaan? Was their culture described as quite distinct from mainstream Imperial culture?
> 
> How could they have a copy of the "Imperial Bible" pre-contact?
> 
> They sound like the enemies Argel Tal and Aquillon fight together in _The First Heretic_. I forgot whether they were "lost" humans or xenos though...


Sorry for the delay in responding.

The culture with the Leticio Divinatus, pre-contact, is from Tales of Heresy "Scions of the Storm" by Anthony Reynolds on world 4716. The Word Bearers are bringing them into compliance one month after Monarchia, so about 50-years pre-Heresy. 

The people of the planet call themselves "The Scions of the Storm" and in their center shrine is a perfectly perserved copy of the Leticio Divinatus, which creates the mystery in the story. Unfortunately, their contact comes a month or two after Monarchia, so Lorgar dubs them blasphemous and has their entire world destroyed to the last man. Makes me think that Chaos was screwing with time to set up this situation specifically to help Lorgar down the path.


Isstvan, in Deliverance Lost, is described as having been conquered into compliance by the Raven Guard about 13 years before the Battle of Isstvan III. 

Their soldiery is described to have carapace armor, with the more common soldiers wearing black armor and the elite warriors wearning reflective silver. In Galaxy in Flames they're also described as having a warp-centered religion with 'Warsingers' that seem a pressage to the Emperor's Children 'Sound Marines'. The cities and palaces are described as quite beautiful and far outside the standard Imperial designs.


One other pre-Contact Human civilization is the Byzanthis Committee of Nations in Tales of Heresy 'Call of the Lion' by Gav Thorpe. It's not a single civilization, but sounds almost like Terra circa 1950s militarized paranoia. 

Two of the nations on the planet are called the 'Confederacy of Vanz' and the 'Lashkar Kerupt'. Unfortunately, one of them tries to take the Dark Angels commanders as hostages when they're trying to negotiate a peaceful compliance, with the expected poor outcome for the natives, a la Terminators.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> *Snip*





GrimzagGorwazza said:


> *snip*


Great info bros, thanks a lot


----------

